# FL GOLDEN needs a home - URGENT!!!



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I just received this...don't know if anyone can help but I was told this dog's time is VERY LIMITED!!!    


News from Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue







*June 7, 2007*







*STORMY DAYS FOR SUNNY Do you shop amazon.com? *
*Friends!*
You are receiving this because you are a member of or are affiliated with Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue. While we'd hate to say goodbye, if you wish to be removed from this list, there is an unsubscribe link at the bottom. 

Hermine Scolnik, President 





















*STORMY DAYS FOR SUNNY*















_*We have the most amazing members! Each time we've come to you for help, you always come through for the dogs. This time our plea is for a sweet boy who's been through so much and desperately needs a home.*_ 
Hi everyone!! My name is Sunny. Aren't I the most handsome fella you've ever seen? I'm also really smart (I even know how to ring a bell when I want to go out) and I just love those belly rubs, but it seems I have this dark cloud hanging over my head. I need your help because my days are numbered unless I can find that very special mom or dad to adopt me. 
I'm 6 years old and I've been a pretty healthy boy. While I was in "foster" EGRR learned that I have to be an only child. I have tons of love and wet sloppy kisses for my new parents, but I like getting all the toys, attention, and love for myself. I don't like to share at all. Because of that, I don't want to live with any "fur-siblings" (that includes dogs, cats, rabbits, hamsters, etc.) or kids. 
I need a very special home with dog savvy parents who will give me lots of love, but who will be very consistent with my rules. They will need to follow the advice of the nice people at EGRR and make sure not to let me out without a leash unless I'm supervised in a fenced yard. No dog parks for me! Please help me! I know my special home is out there. Could it be yours? 

fill out an adoption form​






























*Do you shop amazon.com?*







Don't forget that if you visit amazon.com through our site, EGRR can get a percentage of the sale. There is a link on the homepage, just click on the amazon logo. 

shop amazon.com​









_Quick Links..._







​
email: [email protected] 
hotline: 954-748-3507 
web: Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 
Donate via PaypalShop amazon, help the dogsBe a FosterCurrent Orphans​


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Lisa,

This guy is in the FL Everglade Golden Rescue? 

I wonder why his time is almost up!!! How sad, I hope someone can help him!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

A gorgeous red head. I hope he finds the perfect home.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> Lisa,
> 
> This guy is in the FL Everglade Golden Rescue?
> 
> I wonder why his time is almost up!!! How sad, I hope someone can help him!!


Me too! I don't know the details - but I gather it's because he isn't good with other animals...he may be a tough placement for them.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Me too! I don't know the details - but I gather it's because he isn't good with other animals...he may be a tough placement for them.


 
I know, that does make an adoption more difficult for sure. But, I wonder why they can't keep him until the right home does come along, that's so sad. 

Anyone on here want a beautiful redhead boy???


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

He was in a home. They let him off leash and he attacked a poodle. Shook it up badly.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

gracie's mom said:


> He was in a home. They let him off leash and he attacked a poodle. Shook it up badly.


Does he have a new place to go now? 

This is very sad. I wonder what his past history is that he has so much dog to dog aggression in him.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

All I know is that he attacked the poodle pretty badly. They don't want him going to a home with children either. He is considered a high risk dog.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I personally don't believe it is something a dog should be ruled out over, but some groups will PTS dogs who are not dog friendly. I have fostered several dogs who were supposedly "dog aggressive" and have never had a problem. I think many times it's that the handlers have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am in Florida and I will always take any senior- but he has to get along with my dogs


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I personally don't believe it is something a dog should be ruled out over, but some groups will PTS dogs who are not dog friendly. I have fostered several dogs who were supposedly "dog aggressive" and have never had a problem. I think many times it's that the handlers have no idea what they are doing.


I have had the same experience many times


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

That's a huge liability though for any rescue. He isn't "thought" to be dog agressive, he IS dog agressive. And they don't know about children. I would never trust him even in a home with only 2 adults. People come over to visit and such.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Is he people aggressive?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have had the same experience many times


It makes me so angry. You can't believe the horror stories I have heard of rescues euthanizing dogs just because they fought with another dog either in a kennel or in a foster home. I just think that is so unfair.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Is he people aggressive?


Not adults but they aren't sure about kids


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Is he people aggressive?


 
No - not at all from what I just read. There is another post on the NRC's rescue presidents list from the rescue who has him...they said he was doing beautifully in his foster home. The people who adopted him were given explicit directions which they did not follow...hence the shaken poodle. Because of that incident, it is recommended he go to a home without young kids, teens are ok.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

gracie's mom said:


> That's a huge liability though for any rescue. He isn't "thought" to be dog agressive, he IS dog agressive. And they don't know about children. I would never trust him even in a home with only 2 adults. People come over to visit and such.


 
I have taken in dogs who DID fight with other dogs - one in particular who severely injured another dog. Never had an issue here with my pack nor ever again in their permanent homes. In all instances, it was something that the handlers did or did not do. I truly believe *most* (not all) GRs can learn to socialize with other dogs. I would never euthanize a dog for dog aggression until I had more than one behviorist tell me it was the only solution. And typically if a dog is that messed up, you are going to see issues with people too - not just other dogs.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I have taken in dogs who DID fight with other dogs - one in particular who severely injured another dog. Never had an issue here with my pack nor ever again in their permanent homes. In all instances, it was something that the handlers did or did not do. I truly believe *most* (not all) GRs can learn to socialize with other dogs. I would never euthanize a dog for dog aggression until I had more than one behviorist tell me it was the only solution. And typically if a dog is that messed up, you are going to see issues with people too - not just other dogs.


Agreed- the biggest issue is that most people savvy enough to handle a TRULY dog aggressive dog already have five dogs.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I have taken in dogs who DID fight with other dogs - one in particular who severely injured another dog. Never had an issue here with my pack nor ever again in their permanent homes. In all instances, it was something that the handlers did or did not do. I truly believe *most* (not all) GRs can learn to socialize with other dogs. I would never euthanize a dog for dog aggression until I had more than one behviorist tell me it was the only solution. And typically if a dog is that messed up, you are going to see issues with people too - not just other dogs.


Well why don't you contact them and take him? Obviously, he's not getting adopted in Florida. They could send him on the love train up to you.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

gracie's mom said:


> Well why don't you contact them and take him? Obviously, he's not getting adopted in Florida. They could send him on the love train up to you.


The love train??


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> The love train??


The transport that takes them from the South to the North. Everyone down here calls it The Love Train.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

gracie's mom said:


> The transport that takes them from the South to the North. Everyone down here calls it The Love Train.


Haven't heard that one before!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

That's how J & L get the dogs to you. Aren't they still transporting dogs to you? It's The Love Train.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

gracie's mom said:


> That's how J & L get the dogs to you. Aren't they still transporting dogs to you? It's The Love Train.


Martha and Lisa are part of SGRR. They also place dogs separately as J&L. We use Kyle Petersen for all our transports. Never heard it called the Love TRain...that's a new one to me! I'll have to tell him that when I see him!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw that beautiful transport vehicle. Do any dogs ever go North to South?


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I saw that beautiful transport vehicle. Do any dogs ever go North to South?


Dear God I hope not!!!! We have too many!!! I can't believe that you guys have a waiting list up North and we have no room to put them down here. It's crazy what a difference a thousand miles makes.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I saw that beautiful transport vehicle. Do any dogs ever go North to South?


 
I have seen some being returned going that way  ...but honestly I don't think they go North to South to be adopted. A good question! I'll have to ask Kyle!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

gracie's mom said:


> Dear God I hope not!!!! We have too many!!! I can't believe that you guys have a waiting list up North and we have no room to put them down here. It's crazy what a difference a thousand miles makes.


 
We have over 20 dogs currently. Some are posted on our website (shameless plug...Home ) while the rest aren't ready and are being treated medically. Even with approved applicants waiting, everyone is looking for the same dog - 2 yr old female who is mod to low energy good with kids, cats and other dogs! : We need more apps who are looking for the troublemakers!!! LOL!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> We have over 20 dogs currently. Some are posted on our website (shameless plug...Home ) while the rest aren't ready and are being treated medically. Even with approved applicants waiting, everyone is looking for the same dog - 2 yr old female who is mod to low energy good with kids, cats and other dogs! : We need more apps who are looking for the troublemakers!!! LOL!


We have 2 seniors. Both very sweet males but don't think they will be adopted. People down here just don't want the seniors. Typically they end up spending the remainder of their days in foster care. As soon as Hope is done with her HW Treatment, I can start fostering again.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love seniors- I wouldn't adopt anything else. When I move, I intend to adopt a 12 and over


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I love seniors- I wouldn't adopt anything else. When I move, I intend to adopt a 12 and over


SAME HERE!!! Not only seniors but sure not a puppy!!! I won't take another one under 4 unless it's a foster. My two seniors are AWESOME!!!!:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Seniors are the best. We have a few new white faces in rescue. Some more coming - need HW treatment. I hate that for the old dogs especially.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do know folks who simply give ivermectin (liquid, like I use for HW prevention) to oldies that are pozzies and they test negative a year or so later. Saves a lot of money and lets them escape a brutal treatment. I haven't personally tried it, but a dear friend of mine did with one 11 year old dog and he lives on at 16! He's tested negative for four years now.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> It makes me so angry. You can't believe the horror stories I have heard of rescues euthanizing dogs just because they fought with another dog either in a kennel or in a foster home. I just think that is so unfair.


I agree Lisa.

I wonder why this rescue doesn't employ the help of a very knowledgeable trainer to come in and help guide them. I know our group has done that in the past when needed...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I do know folks who simply give ivermectin (liquid, like I use for HW prevention) to oldies that are pozzies and they test negative a year or so later. Saves a lot of money and lets them escape a brutal treatment. I haven't personally tried it, but a dear friend of mine did with one 11 year old dog and he lives on at 16! He's tested negative for four years now.


 
We have a study that we are reviewing where Ivermectin was successfully used. It's hard with the vets up North - they know very little about HW and are resistant to anything but the Immiticide tx. We have made some in-roads though! We do have a couple of dogs on the "slow kill" tx. We are considering trying this more often for dogs who test pos but who are asymptomatic. Immiticide tx is so hard on the dogs and I have read studies talking about how the rapid death of heartworms can be more dangerous than having them live in the heart.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's something that I believe I would do if it was (god forbid) my own dog (not gonna happen- mine are in prevention... but if I adopted a dog that was positive and not showing signs, this is the route I'd go).


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> I agree Lisa.
> 
> I wonder why this rescue doesn't employ the help of a very knowledgeable trainer to come in and help guide them. I know our group has done that in the past when needed...


 
I don't know - they may have. I haven't heard that he's been evaluated. We are looking into whether or not we can help, but in all honesty we have so many dogs right now. We are slammed. We have 14 in foster care up here with another 5 arriving today. We have 15 more in Alabama - most who are HW postivie. We are taking more and more from FL lately - and they all seem to come with their own issues...so we have our hands pretty full. I feel terribly guilty. I wish we could just take him!!!!!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sad story. If his issue is really dog aggression, there are a number of on-line support groups that offer wise and kind advice. I would hope people would avail themselves of that before euthanizing a dog. 

My daughter has a dog aggressive Springer. I can no longer bring Chaucer near him. But he's living a happy fulfilled life, just doesn't share his space with another canine unless he's crated.


----------

